# Eastern PA herf



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I will be in Mohnton PA from August 10th to August 18th. Any gorillas up for a herf on one of the days? I was thinking maybe hump day??


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

hope something works out Perry! meet some far away gorillas


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

thank you Jim


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

one last bump.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

That's just a short ride into Philly, if you can get into the city, I'm sure a few of us can meet you at Mahogany's. 
What say you?


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

raisin said:


> That's just a short ride into Philly, if you can get into the city, I'm sure a few of us can meet you at Mahogany's.
> What say you?


DO IT!!!!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Is there a big parking lot there? looks like a good place to me.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

BigVito said:


> Is there a big parking lot there? looks like a good place to me.


lots of lots nearby.. let set something up... you can meet me at my place, im really cloes to 309 and the turnpike.. we can drive in one car from my house.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

justinphilly said:


> lots of lots nearby.. let set something up... you can meet me at my place, im really cloes to 309 and the turnpike.. we can drive in one car from my house.


or one truck :ss If you or Raisin  don't mind Could you start planning something? If I knew the area better I would. If not I can try to but I'm no Tom


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

WEll, If you're driving the truck, there is an open lot 200 feet from Mahogany's- I park my 250 there all the time.
As far as timing, there always is tomorrow- Saturday- just PM me and I'll be there. Ronnie is there most Saturday's also.
If we run into the week, Tuesday is out for me.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

raisin said:


> WEll, If you're driving the truck, there is an open lot 200 feet from Mahogany's- I park my 250 there all the time.
> As far as timing, there always is tomorrow- Saturday- just PM me and I'll be there. Ronnie is there most Saturday's also.
> If we run into the week, Tuesday is out for me.


PM Inbound


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

if its nice, wednesday at my house!


----------

